# Spray Develop



## freemoney

Not sure what this effect is offically called, but basically I just splattered the image in developer instead of soaking it.


----------



## Glycerol Sound

Kinda weird, but I can see where it could be cool. Maybe for more abstract pieces though, I feel a lot is lost here.


----------



## terri

I think this worked very well, seems you were able to capture the main subject.     if the entire raised hand was part of the frame it would be perfect!


----------



## ann

this is called chemical painting, or at least a form of such


----------



## Derrel

I think the look is very good, very different,and it's "authentic". Nice effort!


----------



## matie1138

lol not even the best photoshop filter can achieve what you created XD


----------



## MushiiPeas

I've kinda done this at college apart from we sprayed fix on before putting it in the developer... i've tried it your way too! I really like it.


----------

